# Test Suspension



## pimprn (Jan 11, 2009)

I was wondering about test suspension. I saw this ad on the internet, and it said it was water based, so you can take it orally? http://www.legalsteroids.com/1-testosterone.htmlon that site? i was reading on it though, that the crystals are really big, so you have to shake the bottle well, and use a fairly big needle. Also on this steroid i heard that it has alot of sides? like it is the worst ever , anyone have any experiences with this steroid, also if it is a good steroid whats it good to stack with? decca or tren ? Because im planning my next cycle and i either want to take that or test e with decca thanks weight- 140lbsheaight 5'7build-very leanI want to gain mass, i have the meal plan down, and i made a training plan so id like to know which cycle is better? thanks


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 11, 2009)

Did you also read that it has to be injected multiple times a day? You might want a longer ester like enanthate.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 11, 2009)

140lbs. = NO AAS

Stick with real food and supplements, IMHO.  How old are you?


----------



## Built (Jan 11, 2009)

That stuff isn't even testosterone. 

It's some bullshit compound. 



  <-click the pic to see link

The label isn't at all clear, but I found this on another board:

Supratestin Depot, 120cc - serving size 2ml under tongue
containes:
5a-androst-1-ene-3-one
17-tetrahydropyranyl
1-androstene-3b
17b-Diol
1-(5a)-androstene-3-one-17b-ol
4-androsten-3b
17b-diol
Vitamin K
Milk Thistle Extract


----------



## Mudge (Jan 11, 2009)

If its legal (hence the name in the URL) its not the real deal.


----------



## chrito (Jan 12, 2009)

you need testo susp shot every day and its sometimes real bad,go with propionate man. some good human version.


----------



## chrito (Jan 12, 2009)

you need testo susp shot every day and its sometimes real bad,go with propionate man. some good human version.


----------



## pimprn (Jan 13, 2009)

ok guys thats what i was thinking......im gunna stick with test e and decca and im 20 btw.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 13, 2009)

SDI is a terrible company. They put out products with real steroid names to get your money. They probably work very little.


----------



## FinaAddict181 (Jan 13, 2009)

thats bunk


----------



## chrito (Jan 13, 2009)

Asia pharma got testosterone suspension too


----------



## nascar1 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Remember not to use asiapharma aka eurohormones Yugoslavian underground lab sh1te tha*

Remember not to use asiapharma aka eurohormones Yugoslavian underground lab sh1te that chrito is advertising here. 
Someone delete this spammer.



chrito said:


> you need testo susp shot every day and its sometimes real bad,go with propionate man. some good human version.


----------



## Built (Sep 8, 2009)

Done.


----------



## Shadowcam (Sep 9, 2009)

What do you mean your planning your next cycle????

So that means you have already cycled and you are still 140 lbs at 5'7 and you are convinced you have your diet and training in order?

Dont think so mate!


----------

